# Scumbag Contractors



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

WHY? WHY? WHY?

I just cleaned and winterized this toilet 3 weeks ago and now it looks like this! Are you serious? Not only did this scumbag sit on this nasty toilet to take a dump, he then took the time to put my wrap back over it. My god man there are 25 public rest rooms within 10 blocks of this place. I get it sometimes you have to go, but for the love of god go get a bucket and a garbage bag and find a corner to setup in. I'll be damned if I'm going to clean up after these f*cktards. Sorry HUD it's as "Broom Swept" as it's going to get.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If they were stupid enough to mark the sign in sheet you can turn them into your client. More often than not, if the Regional can only prove you were the last one on site, they hold you liable for the mess, at no charge.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

oh thats hot LMAO sorry brother but i cant help but chuckle that guy needs to be drug through his own poo i have and its true had an emergency and pooped in a winted toilet but we returned it back to its " winterized" state oh thats just wrong wrong wrong


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

wow..


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

RichR said:


> WHY? WHY? WHY?
> 
> I just cleaned and winterized this toilet 3 weeks ago and now it looks like this! Are you serious? Not only did this scumbag sit on this nasty toilet to take a dump, he then took the time to put my wrap back over it. My god man there are 25 public rest rooms within 10 blocks of this place. I get it sometimes you have to go, but for the love of god go get a bucket and a garbage bag and find a corner to setup in. I'll be damned if I'm going to clean up after these f*cktards. Sorry HUD it's as "Broom Swept" as it's going to get.
> 
> LOL... get -over it man...life's too short


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Where the heck did the TP come from? Or did he wipe with the leftover wax paper from wint stickers? Ha ha. Yes October is literally a ****ty month, full of toilet cleans for winterizations. Fun fun.


----------



## Clyde Pucket (Oct 29, 2012)

It seems like every house I go into (that is new to me) has that same problem. Though it's not my favorite thing to do, I bid them all and get about 2/3 of them approved. Easy money? No. But money it is


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some companies will tell you, that if your the last verifiable person to enter the house, and you were there the month before, and there is no sign of forced entry...then that poop is "On the house.".


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Some companies will tell you, that if your the last verifiable person to enter the house, and you were there the month before, and there is no sign of forced entry...then that poop is "On the house.".




There will be signs of forced entry if i come upon something like that......:whistling2:


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> There will be signs of forced entry if i come upon something like that......:whistling2:


 
Isn't every property mysteriously unsecure on arrival? :whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> There will be signs of forced entry if i come upon something like that......:whistling2:






The siblings don't care.

I turned one of their other contractors in, (name on the sign in sheet).... 
this guy was so NON GENIUS that his attempts at vandalism included BREAKING OUT OF THE HOUSE. Not breaking in.

I am not kidding you, the door was KICKED OUT.


They wouldn't do any thing to him.


----------



## GreenwayLady (Feb 18, 2014)

Couldn't he just squat over a trash bag like everyone else does?? LOL


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

RichR said:


> Isn't every property mysteriously unsecure on arrival? :whistling2:


not every property...but under certain circumstances...they *must* be unsecure on arrival. :innocent:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have caught an inspector on the toilet at a vacant property. I called it in from site the client acted like they were going to take action. Then 2 weeks later we got an order to clean the toilet. 

You guys are mistaken if you think the client cares. That's just one more order they get a piece of.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have caught an inspector on the toilet at a vacant property. I called it in from site the client acted like they were going to take action. Then 2 weeks later we got an order to clean the toilet.
> 
> You guys are mistaken if you think the client cares. That's just one more order they get a piece of.



Should have gotten' photographic proof. . .:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack needs some rubber gloves and a little Vicks under the nose...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Craigslist Hack needs some rubber gloves and a little Vicks under the nose...


WOW! That is disgusting. If bleach and a five gallon bucket of water won't fix itin bidding a new toilet. 

I'm squeamish and can't take the dirty toilets or refrigerators. I try but I throw up every time.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*what a pic*

lol thx guys for the laff i needed it today 

o btw dont mix da pink stuff with the bleach has a chemical reaction lol


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Toilets like that don't bother me, but I sure wont do what he's doing without trying to flush it, using a shop vac, a hand pump, anything but that!


----------



## Cherrysacs (Feb 19, 2014)

Honestly you never know what could have happened, if the house was PPR, there could be old home owners, if the house was REO could be squatters, if realtor agent is showing house and customer has to use bathroom they will let them go, could have been many things but you must brush it off.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Every single house I have that is winterized looks like that in at least one toilet. I send in pictures of it and never here a word about it. 

I figure as long as they know and do not care then I don't either. 

I do not do winterizations so to properly fix it they have to send a different vendor. I believe that is why they leave them that way. 

FYI - It is illegal for me to do a winterization in Florida because I am not a licensed plumbing contractor.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

GreenwayLady said:


> Couldn't he just squat over a trash bag like everyone else does?? LOL


OMG, I have some funny stories but I don't know where that grey line is of what is ok to print or not.


----------

